# quelle carte airport pour mon ibook g3



## choungoul (10 Février 2007)

salut,

j'ai un ibook g3 processeur 800 mhz power pc g3 sous os X.3.9, ma prise ethernet est foutu, je cherche une carte air port compatible et ai trouvé ceci sur e bay 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Carte-Apple-Airp...yZ106672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

car ça ne se vend plus. pouvez vous me dire si c'est bon ? j'ai un modem routeur club internet

merci


----------



## Zyrol (10 Février 2007)

choungoul a dit:


> salut,
> 
> j'ai un ibook g3 processeur 800 mhz power pc g3 sous os X.3.9, ma prise ethernet est foutu, je cherche une carte air port compatible et ai trouvé ceci sur e bay
> 
> ...



oui, elle est bonne. les nouvelles cartes airport (extreme) sont arrivées avec le G4.


----------

